# Bomb Club Car Show "Cinco De Mayo"



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

*......Bomb Club So Cal: Car Show Sat: May 5th ........*

*​​​*​Guys, You are invited to spend the day with the "Bomb Club So Cal:" this is our 1st Car Show hope you can come out and support us it should be a good show,

BombClub SoCal would like to invite solo riders and the clubs listed below. Please feel welcome even if your club is not listed: Pachucos, GoodFellas, Imperials, Lifestyle, Dukes, Group, Old Memories, Together, Bomb Heaven, Latin World, Majestics, Way of Life, Reflections, Bomb Squad, Oldies, Classic Memories, Klique, Stylistics, Rollerz Only, Classic Oldies, Viejitos, Thee Untouchables, La Gente, Classic Dreams, Solitos, Pharaohs, Elite, Tradition, Bridgetown, Old Style, Good Times, Best of Friends, Thee Artistics, USO, Traffic, South Side, Latin Life, Techniques, Individuals, Los Angeles, Unidos, Reality, Just Klownin, HB Gabachos, Impalas, Legends, High Class, Our Style, Ultimate Riders, Royal Image, Amigos, Delegation, RaiderNation, Southern Royalty, Fellaz 4 Life, Nokturnal, Swift, Infamous, Ballers Inc., Xplizit, German Folks, 

It's not on the flyer but there will be trophies also for: "Club Participation" 


1st and 2nd PL = Rat Rod, Under Construction, and Pedal Car. 


Vendors please contact: Huero or Lomo info on flyer.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good Luck on your first show Bomb Club


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB SHOWING THE HOMIES FROM BOMBCLUB SUPPORT WE'll DEFENITLY BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## lightning (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Special invite to all car clubs and solo riders. Although this is our first show we're hoping for a great turn out and make it an annual event.

Thank you


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the Support, should be a good day kickin it with the Raza.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WE WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like another good time!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: WILL BE THUR!! :facepalm:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

LET'S TAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Gracias*

GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT, WE APPRECIATE IT




66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WE WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Gracias*

GRACIAS OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TOGETHER, GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: Good Job On The Flyer Bomb Club!!!! Bad Ass!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## toonerville.213 (Feb 11, 2012)

_(2) bomb club ! car shows in 1 day....... "Can't call it"_


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

toonerville.213 said:


> _(2) bomb club ! car shows in 1 day....... "Can't call it"_


WHAT CAR SHOW IS THAT? THERE'S ONE BOMB CLUB FROM WHAT I KNOW! JUST SAYING!


----------



## MONTE 53 (Mar 4, 2012)

*FIRME *


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: TTT :nicoderm: A Big Thanks To StreetLow Magazine For Supporting Our Show!!!! Gracias!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

toonerville.213 said:


> _(2) bomb club ! car shows in 1 day....... "Can't call it"_


THATS EASY BOMB CLUBS SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

There is only [1] BOMB CLUB and like the flyer says come down have have a Good Time!!!


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> WHAT CAR SHOW IS THAT? THERE'S ONE BOMB CLUB FROM WHAT I KNOW! JUST SAYING!




*THERE IS ONLY ONE "BOMB CLUB" THAT I KNOW ABOUT !*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

HATS OFF TO OUR CLUB BROTHERS FROM......THE ONE AND ONLY "BOMB CLUB"........."PACHUCO" CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ENJOYING THE ATMOSPHERE
AND SUPPORTING OUR HOMIES FROM BOMB CLUB TO THE FULLEST....THIS WILL BE A CINCO DE MAYO SHOW YOU WONT WANNA MISS.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR BOMB CLUB:thumbsup:*


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

PACHUCO 39 said:


> *THERE IS ONLY ONE "BOMB CLUB" THAT I KNOW ABOUT !*


THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING BOUT!!!!TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

BOMB CLUB TTT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

BombClub SoCal would like to invite solo riders and the clubs listed below. Please feel welcome even if your club is not listed: Pachucos, GoodFellas, Imperials, Lifestyle, Dukes, Group, Old Memories, Together, Bomb Heaven, Latin World, Majestics, Way of Life, Reflections, Bomb Squad, Oldies, Classic Memories, Klique, Stylistics, Rollerz Only, Classic Oldies, Viejitos, Thee Untouchables, La Gente, Classic Dreams, Solitos, Pharaohs, Elite, Tradition, Bridgetown, Old Style, Good Times, Best of Friends, Thee Artistics, USO, Traffic, South Side, Latin Life, Techniques, Individuals, Los Angeles, Unidos, Reality, Just Klownin, HB Gabachos, Impalas, Legends, High Class, Our Style, Ultimate Riders, Royal Image, Amigos, Delegation, RaiderNation, Southern Royalty, Fellaz 4 Life, Nokturnal, Swift, Infamous, Ballers Inc., Xplizit, German Folks


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: Thanks Pachuco Car Club for supporting our show!!! You guys are like brothers too us also!! :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm: WEE CANT WAIT!! :facepalm:


----------



## toonerville.213 (Feb 11, 2012)

*san dimas,ca*


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm: WEE CANT WAIT!! :facepalm:


:naughty:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nuevecito said:


> BombClub would like to invite the clubs listed below, please feel welcome even if your club is not listed: Pachucos, GoodFellas, Imperials, Lifestyle, Dukes, Group, Old Memories, Together, Bomb Heaven, Latin World, Majestics, Way of Life, Reflections, Bomb Squad, Oldies, Classic Memories, Klique, Stylistics, Rollerz Only, Classic Oldies, Thee Untouchables, La Gente, Classic Dreams, Solitos, Pharaohs, Elite, Tradition, Bridgetown, Old Style, Good Times, Best of Friends, Thee Artistics, USO, Traffic, South Side, Latin Life, Techniques, Individuals, Los Angeles, Unidos, Reality, Just Klownin, HB Gabachos, Impalas, Legends, High Class, Our Style, Ultimate Riders, Royal Image, Amigos, Delegation, RaiderNation, Southern Royalty




COUNT ME IN HOMIE !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> [/FONT][/SIZE]COUNT ME IN HOMIE !!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

toonerville.213 said:


> *san dimas,ca*


Is not where you want to be on Cinco de Mayo. THE BOMB CLUB car show is where its happening !!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

CAR CLUB WILL BE SHOWING THE HOMIES FROM BOMBCLUB SUPPORT


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

bigf said:


> CAR CLUB WILL BE SHOWING THE HOMIES FROM BOMBCLUB SUPPORT



Thanks "OLD MEMORIES" for your support


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE AND THE SPARE TIRE YOU LENT ME AT POMONA *OLD STYLE ORANGE COUNTY *LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR FIRST SHOW


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT !!! BUMP.....


----------



## toonerville.213 (Feb 11, 2012)

*NOW YOU KNOW................*


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

gema68 said:


> WILL BE THERE TTT


Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS CC WILL BE THERE..... supporting THE homie from BOMB cc.....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

LET'S TAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM BOMB CLUB!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


:nicoderm: Thanks for the info carnal. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Q~VO TO ALL MY "BOMB CLUB" HENTE... THE CAR SHOW IS ABOUT 2 MINUTES FROM THE PAD SO ILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY...GRACIAS FOR THROWING MY SLED ON THE FLYER & IM DEFFINATELY SPREADING THE WORD SO THAT YOUR FIRST CAR SHOW IS A SUCCESS... LOVE & RESPECT ALWAYS, ~CLOWNY~


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

sounds like a good show!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> Q~VO TO ALL MY "BOMB CLUB" HENTE... THE CAR SHOW IS ABOUT 2 MINUTES FROM THE PAD SO ILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY...GRACIAS FOR THROWING MY SLED ON THE FLYER & IM DEFFINATELY SPREADING THE WORD SO THAT YOUR FIRST CAR SHOW IS A SUCCESS... LOVE & RESPECT ALWAYS, ~CLOWNY~


:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG LOU, SEE U THERE CARNAL......:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR BOMB CLUB SO.CAL


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG LOU, SEE U THERE CARNAL......:thumbsup:


YA SABES:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> Q~VO TO ALL MY "BOMB CLUB" HENTE... THE CAR SHOW IS ABOUT 2 MINUTES FROM THE PAD SO ILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY...GRACIAS FOR THROWING MY SLED ON THE FLYER & IM DEFFINATELY SPREADING THE WORD SO THAT YOUR FIRST CAR SHOW IS A SUCCESS... LOVE & RESPECT ALWAYS, ~CLOWNY~


WHATS CRACKING BIG CLOWN I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU THERE TAMBIEN !!! TO THE TOP FOR BOMB CLUB!


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope we can make it!! CLASSIC DREAMS always ready to travel to help out fellow BOMB CLUBS!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

qvo bomb club anyway to get some pre reg forms out to us? 714-469-0822 gracias


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS CRACKING BIG CLOWN I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU THERE TAMBIEN !!! TO THE TOP FOR BOMB CLUB![/QUOTE]

HELL YA DAWG, SEE U THERE........:wave:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your support the "Bomb Club" does appreciate it.

If anybody needs a flyer PM me your address and we will be glad to get one out to you :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

oldride said:


> Thanks guys for all your support the "Bomb Club" does appreciate it.
> 
> If anybody needs a flyer PM me your address and we will be glad to get one out to you :thumbsup:


Pm sent !!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Per reg*



oldride said:


> Thanks guys for all your support the "Bomb Club" does appreciate it.
> 
> If anybody needs a flyer PM me your address and we will be glad to get one out to you :thumbsup:


Pm sent !!


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Pm sent !!


Your covered Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR 
~BOMB CLUB~
 SO.CAL


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

oldride said:


> Your covered Homie :thumbsup:


GRACIAS G !!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: T T T :nicoderm:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here.


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Gracias to all those that are coming to support BombClub So.Cal TTT*


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> BACK TO THE TOP FOR
> ~BOMB CLUB~
> SO.CAL



_Orale Clown, Gracias bro good looking out_


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

BOMB CLUB LET'S TAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

oldride said:


> Thanks guys for all your support the "Bomb Club" does appreciate it.
> 
> If anybody needs a flyer PM me your address and we will be glad to get one out to you :thumbsup:


 WE NEED FLYERS 714-469-0822 GRACIAS ART


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Art I left a message on your phone the other day "PM" your address I wil be glad to mail out some flyers to you Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

BOMBCLUB TAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR BOMB CLUB KEEP UP THE OOD WORK:thumbsup:*


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THE BOMB CLUB!!!!!:drama::nicoderm:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*BOMBCLUB SO. CAL  TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT, FOR DA REAL,,,, BOMB CLUB!! :boink:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: TTT, FOR DA REAL,,,, BOMB CLUB!! :boink:


SUP ADAM, SEE U THERE LOCO........:thumbsup:


----------



## toonerville.213 (Feb 11, 2012)

How about this Bomb Club................


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: T T T :nicoderm:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

Bomb Club So.Cal. To The Top!!!


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: TO THE TOP!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr. 48 said:


> View attachment 457622


TTT !!!!


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

"lookin for a latch panel 4 a 48 chev. Bump" :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:FOR BOMB CLUB*


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TO THE TOP ONCE AGAIN FOR BOMB CLUB SO. CAL.... LETS GET THIS CINCO DE DRINCO ON AND POPPIN....:biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BOMB CLUB SO. CAL


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ADAM, SEE U THERE LOCO........:thumbsup:


 :wave: YESS SIR, MR. RICH!! :rofl:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: TTT 4 DA "BOMBCLUB!" :naughty:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: TTT 4 DA "BOMBCLUB!" :naughty:


By the looks of this u drove the bus to state line? Lol


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

Taking back to the top for ~BOMB CLUB~


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t~uffin:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Gente, for showing us support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> By the looks of this u drove the bus to state line? Lol


 :rofl: LOL!! :x:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:h5:TTT !!!


----------



## El Sureno 48 (Aug 2, 2011)

will be there!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Orale Classic Oldies, gracias for the support


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: Countdown!!!!!!!! 30 days, 1 hr. , 25 sec. !!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Just a little something to show our Appreciation on behalf of the "Bomb Club So. Cal."


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

oldride said:


> Just a little something to show our Appreciation on behalf of the "Bomb Club So. Cal."


:run:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Simple Green, gracias for the support, we look forward to your full show display.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Q~VO BOMB CLUB... KEEP THIS TREAD GOING... SEE U HOMIES SOON... ~CLOWNY~:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thank you to our brothers ~PACHUCOS~ for preregistering.* * ”We're gonna have a funky good time”*


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldride said:


> Just a little something to show our Appreciation on behalf of the "Bomb Club So. Cal."


(NICE) I SEE YOU WENT TO BROTHERS TROPHIES IN EL MONTE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

*BOMBCLUB*

GET DOWN BOMBCLUB !!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nuevecito said:


> Simple Green, gracias for the support, we look forward to your full show display.



Q-VO BOMB CLUB !!! SIMONE HOMIE WE GOING TO DO IT UP OUT THERE !!!! TTT FOR BOMB CLUB !!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Q-VO BOMB CLUB !!! SIMONE HOMIE WE GOING TO DO IT UP OUT THERE !!!! TTT FOR BOMB CLUB !!!


X2.......:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

We will there to support Bomb Club :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> X2.......:thumbsup:


Q-VO HOMIE !!!:wave:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: *COUNDOWN!!!!!!! 23 DAYS,21 HOURS,43 SEC.!!!!!!! :nicoderm:*


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SUP LOCOS... SEE YOU BROS THERE, ITS GETTING CLOSER...uffin:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: TO THE TOP :nicoderm:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. 48 said:


> :nicoderm: TO THE TOP :nicoderm:
> View attachment 465521


SUN OF A BITCH!!! LOL. THATS RIGHT! BAD ASS PICTURE RIGHT THERE...:worship:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP LOCOS... SEE YOU BROS THERE, ITS GETTING CLOSER...uffin:


WHAT'S UP CARNAL SEE YOU THERE ~ STYLISTICS ~


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUN OF A BITCH!!! LOL. THATS RIGHT! BAD ASS PICTURE RIGHT THERE...:worship:



x2


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

GOOD MORNING RAZA. TO THE TOP ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: GRACIAS. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT CLOWNY. :nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Down the st frm my canton  Los vemos mexicas


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey would you guys like Aztec Danzantes for your Cinco de [email protected] Show ? Call me 626-384-1917 Noah


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

MEXICA said:


> Hey would you guys like Aztec Danzantes for your Cinco de [email protected] Show ? Call me 626-384-1917 Noah



Noah and his Aztec Dance Group will be performing at our show :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Danza Azteca Mexhika Toyaacan.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

oldride said:


> Noah and his Aztec Dance Group will be performing at our show :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Pancho Ill do my best to try to get some bothers and sisters out there. We got 3 shows to cover n differnt areas so lets see what happen k No Promisses homies Garcias.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

MEXICA said:


> Pancho Ill do my best to try to get some bothers and sisters out there. We got 3 shows to cover n differnt areas so lets see what happen k No Promisses homies Garcias.



No Problem Noah, we'll keep in touch Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*TTT* *~BOMBCLUB So.Cal~*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TO The Top for Bomb Club Cinco De [email protected] show


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Mr. 48 said:


> :nicoderm: TO THE TOP :nicoderm:
> View attachment 465521


Danza Azteca Tolteca Toyaacan will be there to show support for the kids pta n bomb culb sur califaztlan. Los vemos raza paz


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

BUMPPPPP !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR FIRST SHOW
*BROWN PRIDE OC CAR CLUB.....*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

oldride said:


> *​​​*​Guys, You are invited to spend the day with the "Bomb Club So Cal:" this is our 1st Car Show hope you can come out and support us it should be a good show,
> 
> BombClub SoCal would like to invite solo riders and the clubs listed below. Please feel welcome even if your club is not listed: Pachucos, GoodFellas, Imperials, Lifestyle, Dukes, Group, Old Memories, Together, Bomb Heaven, Latin World, Majestics, Way of Life, Reflections, Bomb Squad, Oldies, Classic Memories, Klique, Stylistics, Rollerz Only, Classic Oldies, Viejitos, Thee Untouchables, La Gente, Classic Dreams, Solitos, Pharaohs, Elite, Tradition, Bridgetown, Old Style, Good Times, Best of Friends, Thee Artistics, USO, Traffic, South Side, Latin Life, Techniques, Individuals, Los Angeles, Unidos, Reality, Just Klownin, HB Gabachos, Impalas, Legends, High Class, Our Style, Ultimate Riders, Royal Image, Amigos, Delegation, RaiderNation, Southern Royalty, Fellaz 4 Life, Nokturnal, Swift, Infamous, Ballers Inc., Xplizit, German Folks,
> 
> ...


 sounds good to me


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

RAIDER NATION ?


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Mr. 48 said:


> :nicoderm: TTT :nicoderm:


To the top for the homies


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR BOMB CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> sounds good to me


ttt


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

To the top!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: COUNDOWN!!!!

!! 12 DAYS,23 HRS.,10 SEC.!!!!!!






:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: T.T.T. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.T.T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Gracias blvdbomba, will Brown Price OC Car Club be representing at the show?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt 1935-1954


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck on ur show CLASSIFIED CAR CLUB will be there to support


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

If it anit a Chevy dont raise it up.


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BOMBCLUB


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

T T F T !!!........


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> T T F T !!!........


 Suave


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

oldride said:


> *​​​*​Guys, You are invited to spend the day with the "Bomb Club So Cal:" this is our 1st Car Show hope you can come out and support us it should be a good show,
> 
> BombClub SoCal would like to invite solo riders and the clubs listed below. Please feel welcome even if your club is not listed: Pachucos, GoodFellas, Imperials, Lifestyle, Dukes, Group, Old Memories, Together, Bomb Heaven, Latin World, Majestics, Way of Life, Reflections, Bomb Squad, Oldies, Classic Memories, Klique, Stylistics, Rollerz Only, Classic Oldies, Viejitos, Thee Untouchables, La Gente, Classic Dreams, Solitos, Pharaohs, Elite, Tradition, Bridgetown, Old Style, Good Times, Best of Friends, Thee Artistics, USO, Traffic, South Side, Latin Life, Techniques, Individuals, Los Angeles, Unidos, Reality, Just Klownin, HB Gabachos, Impalas, Legends, High Class, Our Style, Ultimate Riders, Royal Image, Amigos, Delegation, RaiderNation, Southern Royalty, Fellaz 4 Life, Nokturnal, Swift, Infamous, Ballers Inc., Xplizit, German Folks,
> 
> ...


 ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

ttt *BOMBCLUB So. Cal*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Nuevecito said:


> ttt *BOMBCLUB So. Cal*


I heard there over 125 Bombas Per Reg  Suave


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

Were going to have a funky good time !!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nuevecito said:


> ttt *BOMBCLUB So. Cal*


SUP BIG G !! KOO TO MEET YOU HOMIE ! ! TTT BOMB CLUB !!!!:h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition cc SoCal will be there to support!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: COUNDOWN!!!!! 5DAYS,23hrs.,35SEC.!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: T.T.T. :nicoderm:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Orale Louie, good meeting you too bro. See you on Saturday "Simple Green" :thumbsup:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

BOMBCLUB TTT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: 4 DAYS,O hrs. 10 SEC.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

To The Top


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: NOW DATS DA ""BOMB!!!!"" :wave:


----------



## 1939ply (Aug 12, 2009)

*Thee Untouchables will be there to support 
uffin:*


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nuevecito said:


> Orale Louie, good meeting you too bro. See you on Saturday "Simple Green" :thumbsup:


Firme Homie ! ! Can't wait for this Even TTT!!!!!:h5:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Me n my Mexicas are looking forward to this event. Tlazocamate Tiahui Mexicas...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ SEE YOU THERE MEXICA,RUBEN FROM ~ STYLISTICS ~


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TraditionCC said:


> Tradition cc SoCal will be there to support!


Thank you for the support TraditionCC :thumbsup:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

1939ply said:


> *Thee Untouchables will be there to support
> uffin:*


Thank you for the support "Thee Untouchables"


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: ORALE!!! I LIKE THE PIC CARNAL!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT ADAM!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: THATS RIGHT!!! COUNDOWN!!! 3 DAYS,23 HRS.,6 MIN,9 SEC.!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: NOW DATS DA ""BOMB!!!!"" :wave:


 :yes:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT !!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Danza Azteca Toyaacan gonna rep sat homies


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

How much for bikes on the day of the show


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

gema68 said:


> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


Thank you for the support "Unidos"


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

dreamer1 said:


> How much for bikes on the day of the show


$20 Will Latins Finest OC Bike Club be representing?


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: THANKS FOR COMMING OUT AN SUPPORTING THE BOMBCLUB!!!! :nicoderm:


MEXICA said:


> Me n my Mexicas are looking forward to this event. Tlazocamate Tiahui Mexicas...


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: GETTING CLOSER!!! COUNTDOWN!!! 2 DAYS,0 HRS. 10 SEC!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ SEE YOU THERE MEXICA,RUBEN FROM ~ STYLISTICS ~


Orale Ruben Suave homies


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Mr. 48 said:


> :nicoderm: THANKS FOR COMMING OUT AN SUPPORTING THE BOMBCLUB!!!! :nicoderm:


simon que si


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING ALONG WITH MY CARNAL AND HIS VICLA ~ TRUCHA ~


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING ALONG WITH MY CARNAL AND HIS VICLA ~ TRUCHA ~


Thank you for the support "Stylistics Inland Empire" :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

ITS GOING DOWN !! TTT !!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: COUNDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 DAY, 1 HRS. 25 SEC. T.T.T. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

CLEAN UP THE RIDE AND COME ON DOWN TO THE SHOW ON SATURDAY MAY 5th, 2012 "WE'RE GONNA HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME"  _*BOMBCLUB SO.CAL*_ TTT


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

To The Top !!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT..


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nuevecito said:


> CLEAN UP THE RIDE AND COME ON DOWN TO THE SHOW ON SATURDAY MAY 5th, 2012 "WE'RE GONNA HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME"  _*BOMBCLUB SO.CAL*_ TTT


:yes::h5:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

:nicoderm: COUNDOWN!!!! 1 DAY,30 MIN, 15 SEC.!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

R.I.P. GATO FROM OLD MEMORIES.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

ALOT OF BOMBAS !!! GREAT TURN OUT !!!!:h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. and LA had a good time. Lots of beautiful rides!! Great show Bomb Club:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Good show!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you to ALL that attened are show and supporting the Bomb Club!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Tlazocamate Bomb Club C.C. Great show n turn out me n my Danzates will return next year  Garcias...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

GRACIAS ~BOMB CLUB~ FOR A FIRME ASS SHOW AND ALSO FOR SELECTING MY RANFLA ~COUNTY BLUES~ FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD.RUBEN DE ~STYLISTICS~


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> GRACIAS ~BOMB CLUB~ FOR A FIRME ASS SHOW AND ALSO FOR SELECTING MY RANFLA ~COUNTY BLUES~ FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD.RUBEN DE ~STYLISTICS~


CONGRATS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Good show had a great timer


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

:nicoderm:anymore Bomb pics ?:drama:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

Had a great time!! It was a nice day out with the Family!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

JUST WANTED TO GIVE THE HOMIE RICK-ROCK AND LOMO FROM BOMBCLUB A BIGG SHOUT-OUT!!!:h5: GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIEZ !!!! I'LL BE BACK NEXT YEAR GUYS !!:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> GRACIAS ~BOMB CLUB~ FOR A FIRME ASS SHOW AND ALSO FOR SELECTING MY RANFLA ~COUNTY BLUES~ FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD.RUBEN DE ~STYLISTICS~


Congrat's on your best of show award Ruben. I haven't forgot about your pictures bro.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

BLAME ME said:


> Congrat's on your best of show award Ruben. I haven't forgot about your pictures bro.
> :thumbsup:


THANKS BROTHER,SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE:thumbsup:


GRACIAS BRO,


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*MAN TALK ABOUT A BAD ASS SHOW THE HOMEBOYS FROM BOMB CLUB GET DOWN AS ALWAYS HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK...*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*THE BOMB CLUB ON DISPLAY*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*PACHUCO FAMILIA SHOWING SUPPORT.....CHILLEN ENJOYING THE DAY WITH THE HOMIES...FROM BOMB CLUB*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the support on behalf of the BOMBCLUB OVER 400 cars and bikes supporting the BOMBCLUB on Cinco De Mayo Car Show


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

koonmcs said:


> Had a great time!! It was a nice day out with the Family!!


 nice pics what kind of camera u got


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: TOGETHER HAD A BLAST!







:wave:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

BOMBCLUB LINE


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE ON SATURDAT BUT WONDERING Y NO CATEGORY FOR 90?


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

del toro said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE ON SATURDAT BUT WONDERING Y NO CATEGORY FOR 90?


Don't take it personal, we will consider it for the next show. Please don't forget who won for Best Lowrider... "County Blues". Thank you for your support UNIDOS L.A.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Not personal, true big body did win best of show but still no 90 category it leaves the rest of us that took our rides out ,but there was a category for the guys with the big rims , but still had a good time


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

PACHUCO 39 said:


>


OLD MEMORIES CC HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: NICE SHOW BOMB CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks BomB Club for the Hospitality.


----------



## Teez'Um (Apr 11, 2013)

Teez 'Um Custom T-Shirt Printing & Design will be there printing shirts on site like picture on the left, we can put a picture of your car,year, & club name. Preorder yours now so you can choose shirt type, (ex: jerseys,polos or button up shirts)shirt color, and we will have them ready for you to pick up at our booth the day of the event. All preorders will recieve a discount. Contact Mari for more details at 626-230-3496 or email us at: [email protected]. We also do on site canvas portrait printing. see pictures below.


----------



## Teez'Um (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are some more samples of Teez 'Ums 3D artwork


----------



## Teez'Um (Apr 11, 2013)

<br>Here are some more samples of Teez 'Ums 3D artwork<br><br><br><img id="vbattach_631767" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631767&stc=1" attachmentid="631767"><img id="vbattach_631768" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631768&stc=1" attachmentid="631768"><img id="vbattach_631769" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631769&stc=1" attachmentid="631769"><img id="vbattach_631770" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631770&stc=1" attachmentid="631770"><img id="vbattach_631771" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631771&stc=1" attachmentid="631771"><img id="vbattach_631772" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631772&stc=1" attachmentid="631772"><img id="vbattach_631773" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631773&stc=1" attachmentid="631773"><img id="vbattach_631774" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631774&stc=1" attachmentid="631774"><img id="vbattach_631775" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631775&stc=1" attachmentid="631775"><img id="vbattach_631776" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=631776&stc=1" attachmentid="631776">


----------



## diehardbomb (Apr 16, 2010)

this is a great car show plenty of classic rides


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you diehardbomb but this is last years posting (2012)


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*THIS IS 2012 SHOW POSTING, PLEASE SEE OUR CURRENT POST*


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------

